# Coffee substitute while breasfeeding



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

You might know about it already, but I was at whole foods grocery store and picked up a Swiss coffee substitute made from rye, chicory, figs and acorns (the instant type has barley in it). Anyways, it tastes and smells just like coffee - actually better as it really mimics European style coffee or what starbucks and 2nd cup sells as an Americano which is espresso and water rather than regular coffee brewed. I picked up a regular, flavoured and an instant and it is wonderful. Anyways, just wanted to share  It has no caffeine, you can give it to children if they like coffee…lol…Anyways, now I can enjoy my several cups of coffee a day without feeling guilt with breastfeeding. It is actually good for you! My bad side picked up "organic" vanilla and caramel flavouring so I can make my homemade caramel macchiato and vanilla lattes  Just wanted to share


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there a brand name? I have been really craving coffee, now that I'm PG of course.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was in the states I'd drink Pero. Now that I'm in Canada I drink Postum (I'm LDS so coffee is a no-no but I'm a convert and had previously developed a like for the taste).

Usually I mix mine up with some hot cocoa mix and hazelnut creamer as well.


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I purchased 3 different brands - A. Vogel Bambu, Babmu - no brand name but is imported from Switzerland and is in a green tin and teccino - www.teccino.com. Thanks! Cindy


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that a coffe substitute that tastes like coffee? What are the ingredients?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
I drink Postum (I'm LDS so coffee is a no-no .

I'm Ex-mo and can remember as a child family friends that were converts drinking postum. I can also remember that its nothing like coffee.

Postum is soooo LDS of you


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Postum is soooo LDS of you









Well put me in a jumper and call me "Molly Mormon."








.
.
.
.
.
OK...I admit...I actually do own a jumper (maternity) and my name rhymes with Molly.







:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
Well put me in a jumper and call me "Molly Mormon."









teaching primary yet?

Ok... back to topic... I am going to get me some of this coffee substitute, it better be delicious







Postum has scarred me of "fake" coffee

and decaf, just doesn't seem the same.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the link not working for anyone else?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What's wrong with coffee while breastfeeding?

I used to drink Postum occasionally, but that's no longer an option as I discovered I don't tolerate gluten.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Two e's

http://www.teeccino.com/Default.aspx

It's great. I buy it on amazon; free shipping and cheaper than WF.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
What's wrong with coffee while breastfeeding?
.

Yeah?


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Yeah?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
What's wrong with coffee while breastfeeding?


Nothing wrong with moderate caffiene while breastfeeding, but my little guy gets a bit cranky I find when I have more than one cup of coffee or more than a few black teas a day. I drank coffee and tea throughout my pregnancy, but I am trying to give it up now







. Coffee is my comfort drink! I don't like decaf and I love my coffee, so this substitute works perfect!







:


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leomom* 
Two e's

http://www.teeccino.com/Default.aspx

It's great. I buy it on amazon; free shipping and cheaper than WF.

oops! sorry about the typo!


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some other websites:

http://www.aviva.ca/shop/products.as...=972&catid=134
http://www.aviva.ca/shop/products.as...1529&catid=134

http://www.mehndiskinart.com/Bambu_C...Substitute.htm
http://www.avogel.ca/en/bambu_campain/bambu_story.php

http://www.avogel.ca/en/bambu_campai...ngredients.php


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
What's wrong with coffee while breastfeeding?
.

Nothing in principle--it's not a "no-no." Some people's kids react badly to it, though.


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
What's wrong with coffee while breastfeeding?

I used to drink Postum occasionally, but that's no longer an option as I discovered I don't tolerate gluten.

I loved Postum. Sadly, they quit making it. Some people hated the stuff. I thought it tasted like the perfect cup of coffee without the caffeine guilt.







Has anyone found something that tastes sort of like Postum on the market? Missing my evening cup of it.


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smanore* 
I loved Postum. Sadly, they quit making it. Some people hated the stuff. I thought it tasted like the perfect cup of coffee without the caffeine guilt.







Has anyone found something that tastes sort of like Postum on the market? Missing my evening cup of it.

I tried the teeccino and I believe it has more similar ingredients as postum. http://www.teeccino.com/Default.aspx I prefer the bambu by A. vogel as the bambu really does mimic brewed coffee where as the teeccino tastes like more of an instant coffee with still a bit of a "I am not really coffee" taste..LOL...it is still yummy though, especially if you add some vanilla


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jegtrioplus1* 
I tried the teeccino and I believe it has more similar ingredients as postum. http://www.teeccino.com/Default.aspx I prefer the bambu by A. vogel as the bambu really does mimic brewed coffee where as the teeccino tastes like more of an instant coffee with still a bit of a "I am not really coffee" taste..LOL...it is still yummy though, especially if you add some vanilla









Tell me more about the A. vogel. I hadn't heard about it. I know what you mean about the Teeccino. I like the mocha one. Especially when I use it in my cafe mochas.

Hey Holly, I see you're doing the NaNoWriMo. I am too. Yes, I too am delusional.








Maybe I better stop procrastinating and get that word count up there for the day. Even if I don't complete the 175 pgs in November, my goal is to work on it every day.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

When I was nursing DD, an elderly European woman told me that this kind of coffee substitute helped increase your milk supply. Not exactly a definitive source, I know







but I drank it a lot when I was breastfeeding.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smanore* 
I loved Postum. Sadly, they quit making it. Some people hated the stuff. I thought it tasted like the perfect cup of coffee without the caffeine guilt.







Has anyone found something that tastes sort of like Postum on the market? Missing my evening cup of it.

When did they stop making it? Did they maybe stop selling it where you are? I ask because I drink Postum. But maybe they only have it in Canada now?

Pero is similar.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smanore* 
Hey Holly, I see you're doing the NaNoWriMo. I am too. Yes, I too am delusional.








Maybe I better stop procrastinating and get that word count up there for the day. Even if I don't complete the 175 pgs in November, my goal is to work on it every day.

I haven't started yet/







: I was out of town for the day. I'm just now catching up on what I missed in e-mail, on MDC, etc. before I get down to business. Maybe I'll have to have a character drink some Postum.


----------

